# My winestorage (small and easy to make)



## Bearpaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, 

I am new here and I am from Holland so please tell me when I write things wrong.
I have build a small winestorage for 26 bottles.
Also a small plateau for your wineglass or things like that. 
If somebody is interrested I will show more photo's how to build it.


----------



## robie (Oct 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Hey, we are always interested in another way to store our wines.


----------



## derunner (Oct 1, 2012)

Bearpaw. I like your design. I am making a similar one, but 1x4 instead of 2x4 and I put a row of slats on top for more bottles.. Yours should be very sturdy. I suspect each section could hold 2 rows of bottles.

I am going to build some more racks in my basement and incorporate some or your design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Bearpaw said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am new here and I am from Holland so please tell me when I write things wrong.
> I have build a small winestorage for 26 bottles.
> ...


 
Bearpaw, first off welcome to the forum. Nice of you to jump in and join us and show your storage rack. 

I'll be the first to tell you what you did wrong (everything is written ok). What you did wrong is you made your rack way too small. You will soon find out this hobby quickly becomes an obsession and you will need storage for at least 260 bottles. 

Really though, you did a nice job. What wines are you maiking?


----------



## Bearpaw (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanx all,

First, you can put a second row on top of the first. 
Second, I am young and life with my parants from who I might not make more than 5 liters or 1.23 us gallions at ones.
I am building a little room to store and make my wines and I think I have enough place in this little winestorage for now.
thnx for the tipp but I am already obsessed. I just can't make more.

Bearpaw


----------



## Bearpaw (Oct 2, 2012)

I make wine from many things but now i have only made wine from "vlierbloesem" a huge plant with big white flowers on it, grapes, bananas and mint-honey


----------



## Bearpaw (Oct 3, 2012)

A new picture


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2012)

That second pic looks alot better, in the first one the bottle looked sooooo lonely!


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks nice. You can add many more of those vertically in the future.


----------



## Bearpaw (Nov 3, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Bearpaw, first off welcome to the forum. Nice of you to jump in and join us and show your storage rack. I'll be the first to tell you what you did wrong (everything is written ok). What you did wrong is you made your rack way too small. You will soon find out this hobby quickly becomes an obsession and you will need storage for at least 260 bottles. Really though, you did a nice job. What wines are you maiking?



Hey everybody, 
I started this chat about my wine storage a year ago,
And runningwolf was right, 
After a year i went from 1 to 6 yeastingbottles.
I make around 30 liters or 36 winebottles everey 3/4 months....
I need to make a new one.
Suggestions?


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 3, 2013)

When you say "a new one" are you talking about a rack or a new wine. Here is a rack I made that will hold a hundred or so bottles.






I like your compact design as it looks like it will really hold 40 bottles. 

If you are making a new wine, You may wish to make a variation of Skeeter Pee. See that section in this forum.


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice use of floor joist's. Must be fun working on that level floor

cheers


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 3, 2013)

Actually, the rack is level. You are right though, the floor is not. Takes some getting use to.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 3, 2013)

olusteebus,
I like that rack, my basement looks a lot like yours, can you post a few more shots from different angles? I need to build a similar wine rack but had no idea how I was going to secure it from falling, using the floor joists is perfect!


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 3, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> olusteebus,
> I like that rack, my basement looks a lot like yours, can you post a few more shots from different angles? I need to build a similar wine rack but had no idea how I was going to secure it from falling, using the floor joists is perfect!



Actually it is a dirt floor crawl space that I can stand up in. Here are what photos I have











I have since built a long, low table to store my wine on so that I can slide my carboys around on carpet pads instead of trying to lift them and clanging them together. I use the small part of the chest I built for fermenting. I often place a tub there with water to keep the temp up.


----------

